# Aristocraft Class 66 in Freightliner livery with Crest Revolution



## main131 (Jan 3, 2008)

We are now a couple of years or so into these and you can see them in various road names running at gscale, gauge one and even live steam meets.
To be really versitile they need to be battery operated and with a controlable sound system. This example on the video uses the Crest Revolution which was installed about a year ago now.
In my opinion the large scale rolling stock looks a bit large and LGB freight really dwarfs them. This example is running with Railking one gauge reefers
Check out the youtube video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sHAWzG38zk


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice location for the RR. I like the ballasted track, I'm thinking about doing that after seeing yours.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Think someone had a red one on "Evil Bay" here awhile back. Around the $400 mark give or take if i remember right!! Regal


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

To bad they where not offered here. Later RJD


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

last I had" heard". Aristo was never asked for a reorder. ,but that was awhile back.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Aristo was never asked for a reorder Bachmann UK is showing them as available - some Forum said this was a new shipment. 455GBP ! 




This example is running with Railking one gauge reefers
Looks a bit weird pulling US reefers ! 

Anyone want me to bring one back next time I go to the UK?


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

I would really like one but the price:value ratio seems a bit off. Too bad.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Pterosaur on 26 Feb 2011 11:06 AM 
I would really like one but the price:value ratio seems a bit off. Too bad. 

It's the UK price, which is always higher than any USA price. If you take off the GBP sign and add a $ sign you'll have a reasonable price. Unfortunately, I can't see a vendor selling it over here.


----------

